# Docdoom's EpiAndro log for IML!



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

I just got two free bottles of EpiAndro from IML so I could run this log.  There will be random vlogs inserted and at the end I'll do a review on youtube, which I'll post here.

I'm currently at 188 pounds (5'11").  I'll also be reposting my workout log entries from this log http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/167826-starting-log-getting-shape.html

I've been training for nearly a 2 years.  I started out at nearly 250 lbs of fat with very little muscle.  I've worked hard to drop fat and gain muscle, but I never did flatten out my belly.  Over the last 6 to 9 months, there have been some ups and downs.  I've been leaner than I am now, but I'm carrying more muscle.  My goal is to get back on track and try to flatten out this belly.  To that end I've cleaned up my diet (which had slowly eroded to a healthy, but non-productive for advanced weight loss state).   I eat between 1800 and 2100 calories per day (the higher counts on training days).  I get about 200 grams of protein per day and I keep my carbs below 100 grams (~30 grams of fiber); the rest comes from fats.  I'll post a sample day later in the log.  I just measured my waist (at the belly button for ease of reference later) and it's at 36 inches.

Here are a few quick pics (I'll add some more later today, when I can get my gf to hold the camera)













I'm definitely looking softer and rounder than I was 6 months ago and I hope the EpiAndro will help me on my way to lean out.

Here is a short Vlog intro:


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

Triceps today. I'm going to try lying dumbbell extensions for less strain on my shoulders. Also, I just started my EpiAndro cycle yesterday. Obviously, it hasn't worked it's way into my system yet, but I'll keep you apprised.

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x13,
@ 30 x12, x12, x10 Nice. Same overall reps, but more weight on the first set. 

Lying DB extensions (vertical grip) 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x14, x11, x8 Eh. I don't like these. I'll do some more research and see what I come up with. My damn shoulder is limiting my options, I may have to go back to close grip bench. We'll see

Bench Dips (25 lbs weight in lap) x21, x19 Tried to get a good stretch and take it slow, but it still hurts my shoulders.. but not badly. I'm gonna stick with these for awhile.

Pretty good. I'm gonna do a single set of low-resistance cable push downs to finish off. I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x12, x8 Went very slow, cuz I couldn't stop swinging. So less reps, but good TuT

ez curls 50 lbs x14 5 up one
@45lbs x10 same
@40 lbs x10

Standing DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x10, x9 Stopped alternating. I don't think it's a good idea to take the load off the muscle like that.

Standing hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x10, x9 No alternating here either. 

Pretty good. I'm gonna do some farmer's walks then be done for today.

I didn't feel anything yet, but I'm on day 2, so I don't expect to.  I did sweat like a pig though and I don't usually sweat that much when working small body parts, so that could be the epiandro.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

I forgot to say, I'll be taking 3 caps a day which should give me a 6 week cycle.

Here are the pics of my back and leg:
















On a typical day, my meals look like this (you'll notice a high frequency of "snack-size" meals; I'm hypoglycemic and need constant nutrients):

5am Half a Scoop of Whey isolate (15g protein)

5:30am one egg; half a cup egg whites; whole grain tortilla (these are pretty great: 100 calories 7g fiber, 8g protein) with a little taco sauce.

6:30 Half a scoop of whey isolate (workout days only)

8:00am half an ounce of almonds and half an ounce of roasted edameme beans

10:00am just over half a cup of greek yogurt with a 1/3 cup of berries and some stevia

Noon: Salad - Spring mix, a pinch of cheddar, a teaspoon of olive oil and a tablespoon of balsamic vinegar with a can of albacore tuna (or some leftover chicken breast; or canned chicken)

3pm: 1 to 1.5 cups of Broccoli or Green Beans and half a cup of cottage cheese

4:15pm: 2 tablespoons natural peanut butter (I like Krema) and a few sticks of celery

5:45pm: 6-8 ounces chicken breast (or some fish; or a 50/50 mix of ground beef/turkey) and veggies (broccoli or green beans or asparagus)

6:30pm: 2  tablespoons natural peanut butter and 1/2 teaspoon of Polander fiber jelly (this is dessert)

8pm: half a cup of cottage cheese

and that's about typical; except Saturdays when I eat pretty much what I want, but make sure to get plenty of protein.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey man. Im waiting on my bottles as well to log this product. I was wondering if you're running any supporting supplements and/or pct? Hope all goes well brother!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2013)

As far as support, just milk thistle and my regular sups (creatine, bronk aid, a long list of other vitamins and amino acids).  For PCT, I'll most likely just get some DAA and some Ultra-male RX and start them about a week before the cycle ends.  That has seemed to hold me in good stead for other IML runs.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quad day. I have a massive headache. I have no reason to believe it's related to the epiandro; I'm just prone to migraines and tension headaches. We'll keep an eye on it though.

Squats 145 lbs, x14
@135 lbs x12 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x9 Three more overall reps!

Sissy Squats x13, x11 Two more.

Leg extensions @ 75 lbs x16, x14

Still too early for the EpiAndro to be working, but I had great energy today, despite a splitting headache.  

I'm also sweating more which is probably due to the pipperine.  No sides as of yet.   I know others have reported noticeable warmth after taking the Epiandro, but I haven't noticed that yet (I've taken a few supps with pipperine before, though, so I may just be used to it).


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hams and Calves

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 175 lbs x15, x15, x14, x11 5 more lbs, same reps

Leg curls 50 lbs x13, x10 much better

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x41, x24, x20 up 10 lbs only down one rep 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x18 each, x14 up one

Very nice. I had great energy today and sweat like a pig.  It was a good one, but I doubt there's enough EpiAndro in my system to account for it.  Maybe just a good day.  No sides yet, except perhaps some very vivid dreams; not really nightmares, but not good either.  Can't be sure if that has anything to do with the cycle; also, I've been very tired right before bed (which is great, no struggling to get to sleep).


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 180 lbs x13, x12, x10 up 10 pounds same reps!

Shrugs 180 lbs x17, x15 Going to alternate front and behind on these each week.

Pull ups x11, x8, x6 up one

Yates rows 90 lbs x15
@ 85 x14, x13 up 5 lbs same reps!

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.

A great workout!  I had really good energy this morning.  I could have kept going and going.  I think the Epiandro is starting to make itself felt in my system; my strength was up a little, despite staying on diet.

No major sides.  I have been getting incredibly tired about an hour before bed time.  Sometimes I can't keep my eyes open.  I also continue to have vivid, sometimes disturbing dreams, but I think that's just because I'm getting nice, deep sleep.  More a benefit than a side.  Of course that means I'm still dead asleep when the alarm goes off, so it takes a minute to wake up, but I'm fine once I haul myself out of bed and walk around.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 16, 2013)

chest day!

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x14
@105 x10
@100 lbs x8
@90 lbs x9 better than the last time I did this workout

Incline bench 85 lbs x8 (accidentally set the incline higher than usual.. too much shoulder)
@80lbs x11 Kinda sucky, but that previous set screwed me up. stupid of me.

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x16, x11
@ 80lbs x12 those improved

DB pullovers 30 lbs x15, x14 5 more lbs and one more rep.

Except for the screw up in the middle that went well. Mostly improved and I got a great pump!

There is a 10 minute break between these two workouts

Standing BB Military Press 70 lbs x15
@ 65 x12
@ 60 lbs x11, x9 maybe slightly worse, but very close. That means improvement in the grand scheme though. Last week I did dumbbells for chest, this week I did barbells, and barbell bench pre-exhausts my front delts. So staying this close to last week is a good thing.

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15, x14, x13 very nice.

Lying Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x16, x14, x13 up one.

A good workout overall.

So, still no major sides.  Still very tired at night, but the dreams are settling down a little.  I had great energy today and I got an amazing pump after both workouts.  I feel stronger.  Considering that chest is by far my weakest body part and I've been struggling with strength loss on that body part since I cleaned up my diet, the improvements I saw were a welcome change that I can only attribute to the EpiAndro starting to do its job.  This is day 8, so I'm not surprised to see some strength increase.  Also, for the past two days I have looked and felt leaner.  I'll take some pics later this week.  I'm not sure if it's dramatic enough for you to see on camera, but I can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

Posted on your iml site log....but will follow here.....keep diet and training inline and changes will come quick...


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x15
@ 30 x13, x12, x10 three more overall reps! 

Bench Dips (25 lbs weight in lap) x22, x20, x15 That was killer on the wrists, but it felt great on my triceps

Dumbbell kickbacks 25 lbs x18 
@ 30 lbs x15, x12

another great workout. General improvement on all exercises. I think I may stick with this routine for a while. I'll be back in a bit for biceps.

Took a 10 minute break between body parts.

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x13, x9 took it very slow again but got two reps back!

ez curls 50 lbs x14
@45lbs x11
@40 lbs x11 two more reps overall!

Standing DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x11, x10 up 3 reps, one on each set!

Standing hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x10 Up 3 reps!

A very good workout. Strength was good and energy was through the roof, letting me force out those extra reps. Gonna do some farmers walks and a few wrist curls then hit the shower. 

So, this is day 9 and the Epiandro is definitely making itself felt.  Strength was good, but it was the energy that really made the difference.  I just felt like I could force out reps, where normally I wouldn't.  Improvements in reps across the board.  No new sides at all.  Still very tired at night, but dreams are becoming less and less bothersome and it's getting easier to wake up in the morning.  I've also noticed a slight increase in libido.  

That's about it for today.  I'll post some pics later this week.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 17, 2013)

Will be following here too brother!!!











http://www.ironmaglabs.com/[/URL]
*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = TheNeck15*


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quad day. I have a massive headache. I have no reason to believe it's related to the epiandro; I'm just prone to migraines and tension headaches. We'll keep an eye on it though.

Squats 150 lbs, x14
@140 lbs x12 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x10 added 5 lbs to the first two sets, one more overall rep!

Sissy Squats x14, x12 Two more.

Leg extensions @ 80 lbs x15, x15 5 more lbs same reps

A really good workout.  The EpiAndro gives me the energy and aggression I need to force out more reps.  I just get a better workout, since it started kicking in.  My quads are toast!

No update on sides; everything is the same.

I weighed myself; I've gone up a pound.  So I measured my waist and it's 1/2 inch smaller!  That's awesome.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 18, 2013)

i get bad migraines also. keep up the hard work. but chill a bit on migraine days, i do.


----------



## nsp (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm fallowing along with your log at the IML forum.   That added energy from the epiandro seems to be a trend.  Always a good thing to have on training days.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hams and Calves

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 180 lbs x15, x15, x14, x12 5 more lbs, one more rep. Grip was becoming an issue.

Leg curls 50 lbs x15, x11 three more reps!

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x44, x25, x21 up 5 reps 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x18 each, x14 up one

Another great workout; improvement on every exercise.  

Diet is still on point, but I keep getting stronger.  I just don't see this kind of progress on a calorie deficit.  The EpiAndro is kicking in strong.  Still no sides to speak of.  I'm even less groggy and night and in the mornings.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 21, 2013)

Back Day!


Deadlifts 185 lbs x13, x12, x10 up 5 pounds same reps!


behind the back Shrugs 185 lbs x16, x13 not bad


Pull ups x12, x8, x7 up two


Yates rows 95 lbs x15
@ 90 x14, x13 up 5 lbs same reps!


Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.


Another awesome workout.

As we can see, I continue to improve thanks to the EpiAndro.  Still no sides and the dreams are all but gone.  Still get very tired at night, but, like I said, that makes it easier to get to sleep.

I flubbed on diet a little last night, though not too badly.  I do seem to get stronger cravings on a PH cycle.  I managed to not eat any of the delicious breakfasts they had at work today (including biscuits and gravy, pancakes, sausage, and all manner of delicious pastries).

I took a pic this morning, I'll upload it when I can get it off my phone and on to my computer.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 21, 2013)

So here is the pic.  Dunno how apparent it is, but I've definitely shrunk a bit in my midsection and my chest looks a little heavier and more defined.  Things are going great!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 23, 2013)

No spotter, so it's a dumbbell day again.

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

DB Bench Press 110 lbs x15 
@100 x13
@90, x12, x11 Brought the weight up on the first set, lost a few reps... it kinda evened out. eh

Incline DB bench 80 lbs x16, x13, x11 up two


DB pullovers 30 lbs x17, x15, x14 alot more reps. Gonna gave to bring the weight up next week

Finished off with 15 slow pushups.

It started off "meh" but picked up and ended up being a very good workout. Sweating a lot and I have great pump in my chest. I'll be back in a bit for shoulders.

Took a 10 minute break between body parts.

Standing BB Military Press 70 lbs x14
@ 65 x12
@ 60 lbs x12, x10 One more overall rep 

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x11, x10 after some solid research and really checking out my form, I've been doing these pretty fucking badly. I'm starting over with a much lower weight and much better and stricter form.

Wide grip bent over bb rows 50 lbs x20
@60 x17
@70 x14 I'm trying these cuz my rear delts are lagging. I wanted something more 'solid.' Still playing with the weight. I think 75lbs for the first set next week.

Hard to measure, since I overhauled two out of three exercises, but energy was great and my shoulders are TIRED!

So, the numbers weren't spectacular, but I still showed a general trend toward improvement.  Energy was great and I got a good pump.  I felt good.  If this is a 'bad' workout on Epiandro, then the shit works!  Still no more sides to report and the sleeping and dreaming continue to normalize.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good to see you are making gains and your energy is up!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks man!

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x14
@ 35 x13, 
@30 x12, x11 added 5 lbs to the first two sets, same overall reps! 

Close Grip Bench press @ 100 lbs x15, x11
@ 90 lbs x11 Not a bad start. I don't actually care for this exercise, but I had to scrap bench dips after my bench tipped over and I dropped a 25 lb plate on my arm. Too dangerous without a bolted down bench.

Decline dumbbell extension @ 25 lbs x21
@ 35 lbs x12
@ 30 lbs x13 I'm using one dumbbell in a 2-handed triangle grip, with elbows near my hips. I bring the weight from my chest to full extension. They felt pretty good. I'd prefer to use two dumbells on either side of my head for better stretch, but the uprights on my bench are too narrow.

Finished up with some cable push downs. I'll be back for biceps in a bit.

10 minute break

Biceps

chin ups x13, x10 up one

ez curls 50 lbs x14
@45lbs x12
@40 lbs x11 one more reps overall

Standing DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x12, x11 up 2 reps

Standing hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11 Up 2 reps!

Another great workout. Improvement across the board.

I continue to have great workouts where I improve on nearly every exercise.  Lots of energy.  Still no sides, except lethargy before bed.  I'm really enjoying this product!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quad day. Sigh

Squats 150 lbs, x14
@140 lbs x13 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x11 two more reps overall

Sissy Squats x14, x13 one more.

Leg extensions @ 85 lbs x16, x16 5 more lbs two more reps!

A great quad workout!

Same kind of boost as before.  I just feel like I can muscle out those extra reps, when normally, I would be done.  No new sides to add.  The Epiandro is doing its job and doing it well.  My diet kinda sucked yesterday... we went to the Doctor Who 50th anniversary showing out of town and ate fast food and popcorn.  Since I rarely do that kind of thing, I'm not too worried.  On the other hand, Thanksgiving is this week, so overall, it's going to be a poor week for staying on diet.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hams and Calves

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 185 lbs x15, x15, x14, x12 5 more lbs, same reps.

Leg curls 50 lbs x16, x12 two more reps!

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x46, x26, x21 up 3 reps 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x20 each, x15 up three!

Another great one! No complaints here.

Same energy from the EpiAndro, but my bad joints are having trouble keeping up.  I definitely felt some strain at my bad elbow during the deads.  No new side effects, except perhaps some deep nose zits (the kind that hurt, but aren't visible)... but I occasionally get these anyway, so I can't be sure.  I measured my waist; down another 1/4 inch despite my diet indiscretions earlier this week.  Things are going very well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 185 lbs x14, x12, x11 up 2 reps!

Shrugs 185 lbs x18, x15 Grip definitely becoming an issue. Coulda done more otherwise.

Pull ups x12, x9, x7 up one. I'm also carrying several extra pounds of waterweight from thanksgiving yesterday, so they were harder. ;P

Yates rows 95 lbs x16, x14, x13 up 5 lbs on the second two sets; up one overall rep!

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.

That was another good one!

I'm glad that went so well, considering how badly I ate yesterday. ;p   No new sides to report, though my bad joints, particularly my left elbow along the inside of my forearm, are starting to have some problems.  This is not a side effects as much as reaction to rapid strength gains.  It's always a problem when my strength shoots up, because my joints have trouble keeping pace, which is why I haven't increased the weight further on the big lifts.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 1, 2013)

Chest day. I feel like my upper chest development is lagging, so I'm changing things up a little. starting with inclines.
pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

Incline bench 100 lbs x14
@95 lbs x12
@90 lbs x10

BB Bench Press 100 lbs x11
@90 x9
@80 lbs x12

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x16, x12 up one rep

DB pullovers 35 lbs x17, x15, x14 up 5 lbs same reps!

That went well. hard to measure due to the change in format, but my chest is pumped like crazy and exhausted. I have reinjured my left elbow unfortunately. I'll have to be careful and may take tomorrow off completely due to it's heavy recruitment in bicep/tricep exercises. I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.

10 minute break

Standing BB Military Press 70 lbs x15
@ 65 x12
@ 60 lbs x13, x10 Two more overall reps 

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x12, x10 up one rep.

Wide grip bent over bb rows 75 lbs x17, x15, x12 That's a much better weight.

That went well as usual. It really sucks about my elbow. Rapidly increasing weight and I ran out of joint support a week ago, it's a bad combination. I'll be taking tomorrow off for sure and doing extra light weight on Dead lifts this week. Hopefully, I'll be back on track by next week.

As the workouts show, the EpiAndro continues to help me make strength gains on my calorie deficit.  The lethargy and dreams are completely gone.  No new acne.  Basically, it's kicking ass with no real sides!  Good stuff.  The only issues I'm having are reinjuring bad joints, due to rapid increase in the weight I'm lifting, but that's just me and my tore up body. 

I am bummed about needing to skip arms this week, but I know it is the right thing to do no matter how much I wanna get in there and lift.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice lifts man! One question, with db's is that 90 total, so 45 lbs dumbbells per hand or 90 lbs dumbbells in each hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just 45 per hand.  I'm not exceptionally strong and anything chest tends to be especially weak.  Thanks man!

Also, I'm really feeling the soreness in my upper chest and even after one workout focusing on it, it feels more solid up there!  Awesome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quad day. Sigh

Squats 155 lbs, x14
@145 lbs x13 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x11 added 5 lbs to the first two sets, same reps overall! Of course I'm so tired I can barely stand and I'm seeing spots. ;P

Sissy Squats x15, x13 one more.

Leg extensions @ 90 lbs x16, x16 5 more lbs same reps!

Another good one and I'm freakin exhausted!

No news.  Still no sides.  Strength is still up.  It's just good stuff.  Despite the terrible eating over thanksgiving weekend, I haven't gained any belly inches (though I didn't lose any either), so thank god for that!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hams and Calves. Doing low weight on deads due to elbow injury. Also had terrible insomnia last night, so I expect low energy.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 150 lbs x20, x18, x17, x16 Those all ended due to grip failure, but i didn't dare switch to an alternating grip on any of these.

Leg curls 55 lbs x17, x12 5 more lbs, one more rep

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x48, x27, x22 up 4 reps 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs: Instead of doing these with weight, I just did them with bodyweight. Holding the dumbbell hurts my elbow injury. I just did them til failure for two sets each leg, didn't count

Better than nothing. Energy was pretty good despite lack of sleep.

The EpiAndro continues to give me great energy.  I was working on serious lack of sleep and still had enough energy for this workout.  Still no sides.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 6, 2013)

Back Day. I'll be doing the lower weight on deads and shrugs to save my elbow. Also I have one hell of a cold, so I expect a decrease in energy and strength.

Deadlifts 150 lbs x18, x14, x13 at this lower weight, grip becomes an issue before I reach true muscle fatigue. sigh.

Shrugs 150 lbs x23, x18 .

Yates rows 100 lbs x15, x14, x13 up 5 lbs, down one overall rep. Still a move up, I think.

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.

Still no sides.  I feel like that workout went very well, considering I have a cold.  I think without the EpiAndro, my numbers would have been MUCH lower feeling like I do today.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 10, 2013)

No spotter, so it's a dumbbell day again. I'm still sick, my sinuses kept me up half the night and I have to go Christmas shopping early today, so this will be an abbreviated workout.

pushups x41

Incline DB Bench Press 100 (2x 50) lbs x15, x12
@90 lbs x13

DB bench 90 lbs x15, x12, x11

Well, that didn't go too bad considering how sick and sleep deprived I am, but I'm stopping here for the day. I'm getting dizzy. Don't want to risk an injury.

Still no sides.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got very sick over the weekend. I missed work yesterday and I didn't workout on Sunday. I'm still not completely over it, but in good enough shape to train. Unfortunately, when I'm that sick I don't really stay on diet, so I ate crap the last couple of days. Here's to getting back on the horse!

Squats 160 lbs, x13
@150 lbs x11
@140 lbs x10
@130 lbs x10 lost a few reps, but I added 10 lbs to every set, which is alot, so I came out ahead. I'm considering moving back down to the 8-12 rep range and this is a step in that direction.

Sissy Squats x15, x13 same

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x14, x15 Up 10 lbs, down a few reps. a wash or a little better.

That was very good. i was especially pleased with squats. That weight and rep scheme left me with a massive pump. I'm leaning toward taking some advice from the IML boards and making the move back to the 8-12 rep range. I went higher to break through the "wall of fatigue" problem I was having, but my body has changed and adapted and I think I might be ready to tackle that rep range again. It couldn't hurt to try, right?

Still no sides.  Now that I'm not sick, I'm sleeping fine.  I am still pleased by the energy I have during my workouts.  It really lets me push myself to my limits.  I only have about a week left, so I've started my PCT, which just consists of Ultra-Male RX and some DAA powder.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hams and Calves.It was suggested to me over at the IML forums that my 5 day split was a little too much for my cns, so I'll be changing it up a little. I'll explain in more detail when I have time. I'm also going to try to move down to the 8-12 rep range; except for deads... gonna bring those up slow, til I'm sure my elbow is good.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x18, x16, x14, x14 Elbow's getting stronger.

Leg curls 70 lbs x10, x8 raised the weight 15 lbs and got the reps right where I want them.

Seated Calf raises 210 lbs x46, x22, x20 brought the weight up 10 lbs, so reps went down.

Standing one-legged calf raises 50 lbs dumbbell x17, x15

That felt pretty good. I'm excited to work my dead back up to where they need to be, but I'll be doing it slowly to avoid injury in my damn elbow.

The EpiAndro is still working its magic and here at the end of the cycle, still no sides. The stuff is pretty amazing. I'm getting back to where I was before the Thanksgiving/illness poor diet crap screwed me up


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 14, 2013)

Chest day. I'm going to try moving to the 8-12 rep range and I'm going to try ascending weight and descending reps. I have my reservations about my ability to keep in a normal rep range with ascending weight, but I'm going to give it a solid try. I'll be experimenting with initial weight, until I find a good starting point for the new rep range.

pushups x30, x22 

Incline bench 105 lbs x12
@110 lbs x8
@115 lbs x3... probably not gonna work for me. maybe just try to keep in the 8-12 rep range by keeping the weight the same throughout. Wall of fatigue. lost it all at once.
@ 105 lbs x7

BB Bench Press 100 lbs x9, x7, x6


DB bench press 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x7

DB pullovers 45 lbs x12, x9

Definitely need to work out some kinks. Gonna go with one weight, descending reps. If my body gets used to that, we can give ascending weight a try, but right now it just doesn't work for me. I am fucking beat though! A different kind of workout. I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.

Took a 10 minute break before starting shoulders.

Shoulders baby.

Standing BB Military Press 75 lbs x12, x8, x7, x6

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x11, x9

Wide grip bent over bb rows 85 lbs x16 that needs more weight ;P
@ 95 lbs x10, x9

I enjoyed that. A change is always refreshing.

As I near the end of my EpiAndro cycle, I still have NO side effects, but continue to benefit from increased energy and strength.  I'm down an inch on my waist from when I started, despite Thanksgiving and 3 days of bad eating while i was sick.  Great stuff


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2013)

is it just me or do i not see your weights going up much?


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's not just you.  But I'm not eating to gain, I'm eating to lose fat and if they go up at all, I'm pretty happy.  When I'm not taking anything and on a calorie deficit, I have trouble maintaining the weights.  I am hoping that by changing to the new rep scheme, I can tease some more strength improvements.  I think I've accomplished all that I can at the higher rep scheme I was using.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2013)

I took a look at this log from the beginning, so I could get a better idea of how weights were progressing.  Before I hurt my damned elbow, dead lift went up 15 lbs on both types.  Squats have gone up 10 lbs, leg curls have gone up significantly too.  My yates rows shot up a great deal and I made some progress on skull crushers too.

Where I'm finding the least progress, is in chest and bicep exercises.  These are my weakest areas and I always have trouble increasing the weight on these, but I definitely see a lack of real progress lately.  I'm not entirely sure what I need to do to shock them into growing in strength.  It's possible that I may see some results with the new rep scheme on chest, but with biceps, I'm really at a loss (since the reps scheme was already a little lower, it won't be nearly as big a change for this muscle group) and I'm pretty limited in what variety of exercises I can experiment with using the equipment I have.  Any advice on these trouble areas would be great. 

You can always count on KoS to see where your fucking up and let you know right away. ;P  Thanks, though, seriously.  Sometimes you need someone else's view, before you can re-evaluate your own.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

i kind of see you as a noob

so you should get stronger pretty consistently


you arent doing tons of sets for chest...but maybe its still to much for you

an advanced guy would def have flat and incline in the same workout.... i dont think thats for you


dont do those high rep push ups at the beginning next chest day

dont do two seperate exercises that are presses

do one press and one flye move


id bet money you get stronger


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds good.  I'll give that a try next week.  I had considered getting rid of the push-ups anyway.  Do you have any thoughts on flat vs. incline if I'm only doing one or the other?  Should I alternate weeks?  There's always so much more to learn.  So much more to try.

Back to the workout stuff:

Triceps. I missed out on these for two weeks, due to my elbow, so I'm not sure how stellar it will be today. It's definitely gonna be hard to find the right weights for the new rep scheme after that time off. Time to find out.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x13, x10, x6, x6

Close Grip Bench press @ 110 lbs x12, x9, x7

Decline dumbbell extension @ 40 lbs x15
@45 lbs x10, x8

Finished off with a set of low resistance cable push downs, just for some extra pump.

That went really well. I didn't expect to come back from 2 weeks off triceps and be that strong. Without the EpiAndro, I would have lost a great deal of strength. I'll be back for biceps in a bit.

10 minutes later....

Biceps. One of my weakest areas after 2 weeks off to rest my elbow. 

chin ups x13, x10 No loss!

ez curls 55 lbs x10, x7, x6 Wow. I can really feel a much deeper tissue burn struggling with the heavier weight throughout!

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8, x7 

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8

that also went better than expected. Gonna do some farmer's walks and hit the bath.

both those workouts felt really good.  My elbow complained a little, but not much, so that's good!  I'm saddened that the cycle is about to end.  Two weeks off of a body part would not have seen a return this nice without the EpiAndro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

id stick to whichever you get the most chest pumps from....or maybe the one that feels the most natural

i dont like flat benching with a bar...it is the most likely way someone is going to be injured in a gym


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

so whats up with your elbow?
and if you maintained or got stronger  after taking two weeks off...you were probly doing too much


i really like it that you use hopefully under hand grip pull ups in a bicep workout....but i would do that different to

oh man... i got an opinion about everything


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah.  Narrow, under hand grip for biceps.  I strained the tendon on that attaches to my elbow on my inner forearm.  I don't know what it's called.  I strained it several months back, got back on track and did it again.  It usually happens when deadlift weight goes up too fast (especially romanian deads, because the weight just hangs off the arm for the whole exercise).  But when I strain it, arms are pretty worthless, until it heals.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Back Day. I'm ridiculously sore from this weekend. I haven't gotten this sore in a long time. The new rep scheme is killer! I wish I could apply it to deads today, but I have to bring the weight back up slowly or risk reinjury. In a few weeks, I'll be there though.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x15, x13, x11 better at this weight, but still some grip issues at the end.

Shrugs 170 lbs x17, x14, x12 Went with a much shorter rest period and added a set.

Pull ups x12, x10, x7 up one

Yates rows 115 lbs x12, x9, x9 a 15 lbs increase brought the reps right where I want them!

It felt like a good one. Great focus. I think going back to 4 days a week is helping in that regard.

So, only 2 more days of the EpiAndro. I'll finish off the bottle and then this weekend I'll post up after pics and my youtube review. I can tell you the stuff is amazing. It might be the best IML product I've used so far with great results and no sides.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quads

Squats 165 lbs, x12, x8, x6, x6

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x14, x12, x11 couldn't fit anymore weight on my bench for leg extenstions. 

New rep scheme on squats was painful.;D I'll have to buy some more weights. My set is mix and match, if I get more of the thinner 25 pounders, I can add to my leg extensions.

This is it.  The last day of my EpiAndro.  I'm gonna miss it.  I expect some strength drop in the next few weeks as I readjust to lifting without it.  As I said before, I'll post my youtube review this weekend!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2013)

legs 12 to 15


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alrighty.  I'll just go back to what I was doing for legs.  It seemed to be working.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2013)

you can do lower reps for legs....sure....but i wouldnt do that on the regular


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah.  that's what I meant.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm with KOS on your chest exercises. Ditch the push up's. I'd try for three sets per exercise and do 3 exercises for chest. Like flat, incline and a good fly movement. Aim for a certain weight you wanna do and do two warmup sets where you can do 10-12 reps fairly easy, then on your 3rd set shoot for 8 reps. example I did for flat bench db's today. First set was 45lbs db;s for 12 reps, 2nd set 65lbs for 10 reps, then the third I did 105 lbs db's for 12 reps( I meant to grab the 110 lbs db's, but i grabbed the wrong ones, oops) I think with the 110's I would have done 8-10 reps max. I also do the same for incline and fly's, 3 sets total with moderate weight for set one and two, then do the max I can for 8 reps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 23, 2013)

When you guys do ascending weight, do you go near failure on the first set?  If not, when do you stop?  I find that if I go all out on that first set as usual, adding weight to the next set drops the reps I can do dramatically.  Thanks for the advice.

And sorry for the delay on the review, Christmas season is crazy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2013)

im a powerful endomorph

i dont waste energy on warmups...if i have strength on my mind and  im going as heavy as i can....i normally go straight to it fresh...this is classic arthur jones thinking....but on the other hand i am almost always pre exhausted with a near maximal weight too

always remember heavy or light weight lift under control...thats what matters


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is that review.  Better late than never.  Between christmas and the flu, I've been busy.


----------

